# sucking in sleep? Pls advise!



## TennisGal

Hi,

I've noticed DD sucks in her sleep - or even when she's a bit tired. Just the sucking motion. Sorta on lips/tongue...just the motion!

She loves sucking her hands - but I was wondering whether it would be wise to re-introduce her dummy? She had it for a little while, and then just didn't want to know! We stopped using it...as didn't want on/off use after I heard it should really be used/offered all the time, and she was taking it so rarely.

Does anyone else's LO make sucking motion when tired/asleep? Would you recommend giving her the dummy again? Is there any problem with her making the sucking motion with nothing to suck on? She's just finding her thumb...should we let that happen?

Sorry for all the questions!!


----------



## dizzyisacow

loads of babies do this and i find it very cute!
shes just self soothing so absolutely no need for dummy
i think its just instinct


----------



## TennisGal

Thank you - that's reassured me! I wasn't sure what to do with all the advice on dummy use...got myself worked up after she took it, and then refused!

What a great name your son has!


----------



## polaris

Don't worry about the sucking movements, I think all babies do that. To be honest I think you are probably lucky that she doesn't take the dummy as you would only have to wean her off it down the line! Sounds like she is doing just fine!


----------



## TennisGal

thank you!!


----------



## nikkip19

luca has never used a dummy.... he sucks in his sleep allll the time :) so loud!!!


----------



## juliespencer9

yeah mine does it all the time


----------



## Lisa1302

Izzy does it still! She has a blankie bear, and she does it with him against her face, but he isn't in her mouth! 
It is very cute I think!


----------



## suzib76

both my kids still do lol and they are 6 & 8 its real cute if you go in to tuck them in before you go to bed, they will turn over and 'suck' lol


----------

